# New Free Pattern Sites



## dragonwyck (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.crochet4you.com

http://www.universalyarn.com


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

in the crochet4you site the free patterns are only available with yarn bought from the site. Otherwise they are charged for. The universalyarn site does have free patterns. Under ebooks. thanks for the links though.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for the links. Also I see you are a newer member of the family, so welcome.


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

Love the second site. I downloaded so many patterns and I'm only on page 3 of the free patterns. Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I have bookmarked it.rlmayknit


----------



## CatsRCats1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Universal yarns does have free patterns. Click on "patterns" then on "free patterns."


----------

